# Sleeping on the floor



## Mange

The red spirit said:


> So basically speaking this is how it is:
> Mattress=expensive, unhealthy, analogy Coca-cola
> Floor=cheap, healthy, analogy water


These analogies makes me think you should be in spam world more often


----------



## Handsome Dyke

Bad Hombre said:


> IHow much of a cushion is the mat that you're using?


It's about three quarters of an inch thick.


----------



## The red spirit

Sun Bear said:


> These analogies makes me think you should be in spam world more often


I just do expeirements sometimes and bought cola that day, so my analogy isn't very abstract or well thought. So why spam world then?


----------



## IndianApple

The red spirit said:


> And what difference do you feel?


I feel good in the morning. I was habituated to drive for almost 5-6 hours in a day and so Eventually I happen to develop backpain. I have stopped using a pillow too. So, for me, thats ahsolutely flat.

Never-the-less, our ancestors used to sleep on the floor when bed and pillow were not invented and they lived fit and fine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Dyke

The red spirit said:


> I just do expeirements sometimes and bought cola that day, so my analogy isn't very abstract or well thought. So why spam world then?


because your analogy was hella *random*. and randomness is something we thrive on in spam world


----------



## The red spirit

IndianApple said:


> I feel good in the morning. I was habituated to drive for almost 5-6 hours in a day and so Eventually I happen to develop backpain. I have stopped using a pillow too. So, for me, thats ahsolutely flat.
> 
> Never-the-less, our ancestors used to sleep on the floor when bed and pillow were not invented and they lived fit and fine.


I don't think, that sleeping without pillow is good, think about neck. Ancestors still used something under head.


----------



## Schizoid

I wouldn't mind sleeping on the floor, I just need a pillow and a blanket and I can easily fall asleep anywhere. The only reason why I haven't slept on the floor is because I am afraid of roaches crawling onto me when I'm asleep..


----------



## The red spirit

Schizoid said:


> I wouldn't mind sleeping on the floor, I just need a pillow and a blanket and I can easily fall asleep anywhere. The only reason why I haven't slept on the floor is because I am afraid of roaches crawling onto me when I'm asleep..


I still use pillow and blanket (and something to cover bare floor, because it's cold at first and very stiff). I have no fear of crawling organisms, because they don't exist here. I'm still doing expirement, seems like it helps me to stand longer without back pain. Also, I learned to fall asleep, while laying on my back, I always sleeped on side, so this is something.


----------



## Not that guy

If I have a sore back I will sleep on the floor on a mat for a few nights. Seems to straighten things out. Hips and shoulders get sore after a few nights.


----------



## The red spirit

I'm still continuing this experiment, seems like it helps my back. One thing must be remembered is that head position is vital, you should be very careful of hour head's height, look at pic:


----------



## douleur

This sounds very interesting to try since I see that some of you have mentioned that it has hepled with back problems. I suffer from scoliosis and I am very eager to try this now! Btw my kinesiotherapist recommended me some exercises which are all performed on the floor with a thin blanket underneath. He said that laying on your back for 10-15 minutes would relax the whole body and adjust it in a better position. Personally my whole body feels relieved and the next day I notice that my posture is naturally better as well as I dont experience any backpains.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

I have been sleeping on the floor since I was a kid, it is pretty common thing among 'desis' I guess. Now, I can't get a good sleep on bed :|


----------



## Asity

I used to sleep on the floor all the time as a kid, and can still nap on the floor and enjoy lying on it. But sleeping on the floor hurts my shoulders/hips (I mainly sleep on the side) after a couple of nights. Same for camping in a tent, it gets uncomfortable after a few days. Do you guys not have that?

I definitely prefer a very hard mattress though, can't stand the ones you really sink into.


----------



## platorepublic

But it's so cold... and uncomfortable.


----------



## The red spirit

subzhero said:


> Now, I can't get a good sleep on bed :|


Now I'm not sure if I use my bed, sure it's confortable, but I can't complain about floor. It's healthier and not that uncomfortable. Breaking standarts is hard.


----------



## The red spirit

Asity said:


> I used to sleep on the floor all the time as a kid, and can still nap on the floor and enjoy lying on it. But sleeping on the floor hurts my shoulders/hips (I mainly sleep on the side) after a couple of nights. Same for camping in a tent, it gets uncomfortable after a few days. Do you guys not have that?


I had that, so I changed my sleeping position. Now I'm laying on my back.



Asity said:


> I definitely prefer a very hard mattress though, can't stand the ones you really sink into.


I'm not prefering anything, just trying out stuff, yet floor doesn't look bad.


----------



## The red spirit

platorepublic said:


> But it's so cold... and uncomfortable.


None of us directly sleep on it. We all have at least thin mat or something equivalent. We still use pillows and blankets. So it shouldn't be cold. Uncomfortable maybe, rather just delicate.


----------



## Gossip Goat

I would like to try this. I frequently get back and hip pain that I think has to do with spinal issues. Sleeping without a pillow below my head and laying on back helps a lot.


----------



## atamagasuita

I love sleeping on the floor.. like when i was a kid, i always love sleeping on the floor like a cat,xD and beside my cat... it feels good to sleep with a cat... oh i badly miss my cat!!!!

and i sleep like a dead person. xD my sister is always taking a picture of me, looking like a dead person lol


----------



## yuitoe

I slept on the floor a lot when I was younger when the nights were cold and parents wanted me to sleep away from my drafty room. Sometimes I felt uncomfortable, but most of the time it felt someone was massaging my back in a weird way. I haven't slept on the floor in years so maybe how it affects you chnges as you get older?


----------

